# Painting on metal for outdoor use



## fox da rouge (Oct 13, 2016)

HELP!! I need to produce a piece to be affixed to a solid concrete wall - the size is very large and would require me to work outside during the winter months to complete. My alternative is to paint onto a metal panel of somesort - can anyone offer any advice on painting on metal and the right sealant to make it weatherproof!

Many thanks


----------

